# New 3D background!



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been wanting something different then just a black background for awhile now. I started weeks ago looking on how to make one. After looking at pictures and researching I finally can up with something like this:
































Its still going to be a week or so before I actually use it. Right now I have it in mock up tank. That tank has a small leak on the bottom and don't feel like fixing it. So I used it as mock up tank. Now the question is it displaces about 10 gallons of water making my 55 gallon a 45 gallon in reality. I have 5 Angelfish in my "show" tank that this background is going to go in. I have been thinking about rehoming the Angels anyways as they are getting older and starting to show aggression towards each other. So after I rehome them what type of fish would you get???? 
Water runs as such GH =10-12 (can't remember exact number) Ph=7.4. I want to stay with small fish. I have even gone as far as thinking of mixing my water with RO water to making it softer.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what did you end up using? foam with sand?

i like the sticks coming out, looks like roots


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> what did you end up using? foam with sand?
> 
> i like the sticks coming out, looks like roots


Yes, It is foam with sand stuck to it then sealed in epoxy. I was going for a creek bed look with roots sticking out. Once it actually has a sand bottom and some plants I think it will look awesone!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I toyed around with the idea of making it a RCS and a Dwarf Puffer tank. I dunno though. I would like a big shoal of some type of small fish just don't what? Still trying to figure out the layout of the tank as far as plants dr in my driftwood. and/or rocks in my head. Which is a scary thought! LoL


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> I toyed around with the idea of making it a RCS and a Dwarf Puffer tank. I dunno though. I would like a big shoal of some type of small fish just don't what? Still trying to figure out the layout of the tank as far as plants dr in my driftwood. and/or rocks in my head. Which is a scary thought! LoL



The puffers would probably find the RCS delicious 



Can't help with the fish choice unfortunately, but the background looks really nice!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> The puffers would probably find the RCS delicious


Yes The DPs will eat the RCSs but just the babies and not all of them. The DPs would work as a population control but won't wipe them out either as long as there is a healthy colony of RCSs there first.


----------



## SalamanderBHat (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty freaking awesome. Looks like it took plenty of work! I'd really like to see what it looks like with fish and plants in it!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

John this is so _NEAT!!!_ How do you go about making something like this, even? I can't wait to see it in a planted tank, it's going to be something different, that's for sure! 

You know I have soft water, so I'm not really going to be much help with stocking. . . hmmm. . .

have you considered rainbow fish? Or some glass cats would be really cool in a tank like this! Barbs, Dannio, Killifish. . . and of course live-bearers are always an option for a tank with harder-water. . . but I KNOW you really want that Puffer tank - have for some time, right?

Keep us posted, please? I really am excited to see what you do with this one!!!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes it took some work and patience! That's for sure. LoL


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

so THIS is what you do when you're on vacation, eh??? Fantastic!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> John this is so _NEAT!!!_ How do you go about making something like this, even? I can't wait to see it in a planted tank, it's going to be something different, that's for sure!
> 
> You know I have soft water, so I'm not really going to be much help with stocking. . . hmmm. . .
> 
> ...


Well Jes with a little imagination and time its not that hard to make. I started with a piece of Plexiglas then I siliconed some foam to it to build it up some. From there I used Great Stuff foam and formed the layout. Once I got it they way I liked it I glued sand to it. When it was all dry I completely sealed the whole thing with 2 coats of epoxy. 

I was talking to Izzy in chat earlier about fish option not sure what I am going to do as of yet but I know my water sucks!!! That's about all I figured out! 



Chesherca said:


> so THIS is what you do when you're on vacation, eh??? Fantastic!


Well I actually started on this a couple of weeks ago but with my works schedule as you know I just hadn't had much time to get it done. I did actually manage to get it done this week. I didn't really work on it that much on vacation as my daughter was glued to my hips LoL soo I spent most of my time with her since she doesn't get to see that much anymore.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Jes what do you know about Killies? Izzy was no help with them I ask she said "nothing"  was my answer to her. LoL


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Boredomb said:


> Jes what do you know about Killies? Izzy was no help with them I ask she said "nothing"  was my answer to her. LoL


Yeah, pretty much nothing! I only know what I've picked up through general reading - I've never looked into keeping them myself. . . you'd have to do a ton of research, but off the top of my head (and it's 2am, don't quote me on this!) I 'know' that. . .

There are many different species, and they're usually SUPER colorful. Most of them are tiny little things, but some are much bigger, and can even get up to the 3-4 inch range. They have a bad rep because many of them are notorious for being 'annual.' These are the ones (I think) that come from Africa (and would prefer a softer water type anyway). The annual type die off every season when the waters recede, leaving eggs to hatch when the rains come again. But there are some that come from Florida and thereabouts that are NOT annual and are fine with harder water - even brackish (kind of hang around in the same areas as mollies, which is why I came across them when I was reading, lol). Most of them are actually considered easy to breed and keep, and many of them are considered 'hearty' fish! There are several different types that are tank-bred for aquariums (from what I've read, not too long ago nearly all were wild-caught, but this isn't the case anymore). I *think* they tend to like to eat algae, so yay for THAT! You might want to look into the American Flag Fish? For some reason I *think* this ones of the ones that I've read about from Florida and harder-waters. In general they're REALLY GORGEOUS!!! Super brightly colored, and even the annual ones are very easy to breed, so even if you chose to get that type, it'd be a lot of fun (I think) to see how many generations you could keep going!
Ummmmm. . . I know Killi means ditch in. . . Dutch, I think? 

Yeah, you'd need to do some research here, but it'd be REALLY NEAT to have a Killifish tank, neh? I'd be super-jealous, anyway!!!

Again with the livebearers. . . have you ever considered Endler's? Personally, I swoon for all those bright colors! You'll figure it out. . . it'll be awesome!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Jes! Though what you have just said I already knew. I looked into them some though not a lot because of their colors. They are super gorgeous fish!!! When I ran into them needing softer water I gave up and stop looking. 

LoL Izzy asked me the same thing about livebearers. I do like Endlers but they would have to be a pure strain and those are not cheap! Like $50 for a N strain Class A male! I don't like mollies or guppies what other Livebearers are there???


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, didn't think I'd be able to help you much with the Killi, but it may well be worth looking into again. I KNOW there are some that are okay in harder water, just not sure which ones they are!

Swordtails and Platies are live-bearers and very bright and beautiful! If you went with Endler's (jealous!) remember that while it's true that the pure strains are expensive, they'd pay you back with babies. . . livebearers WILL have little ones, so you'd end up with quite a few more than you started with if you wanted to - and with THESE fish (as opposed to many of the other livebearers) you could quite probably turn around and sell them without any trouble.

What is there not to like about Mollies! They're so SWEET!!! And some of the varieties are stunning.  You leave my Mollies alone. . . 

I'm thinking of a fish. . . and I can't remember what it's CALLED, but I think it'd be perfect. I have the image in my mind, but can't come up with the name. It's driving me nuts!!! I'll letcha know if it comes back. For now I really should be in bed!!!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

AHHHHH! THAT'S IT!!! Scarlet Gem Badis. . . These are one of my FAVORITE fish, but I can't have them. . . there are LOADS of hard water options! I don't know WHY everyone insists on falling in love with only the softies!!!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

You know I have never seen Scarlet Badis in person but they do look pretty in pics! I would love to have Endlers at that grade but can't see paying $75 plus for just 2 fish. So in reality that's not going to happen. No offence Jes but I have NEVER like the looks/shapes of mollies! Platies and Swordtails mmmmm... Yeah LoL ok So tons of hard water fish what are they? LoL


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

This is my hardest part about keeping fish! Figuring out what to keep and my options!! LoL


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I KNOW! It IS hard to decide.

Um... there are enough hard-water loving cichlids out there from Rift Valley to fill every hard-water tank imaginable! But you want small shoalers.

You know what would be COOL!!! Though your tank is big. . .I've always been enamored of the idea of starting a small tank for the teeeeensy tinsy shell-dwelling cichlids. They're just so CUUUUTE!

But what's wrong with RAINBOWS??! Gah, they're LOVELY -and so many different types! Don't they like harder water?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Shell dwellers are awesome! Rainbow fish you know I don't know what kind of water they live in but do know some can get up to or close to 5"


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL how many shell dwellers could one put in a 55 gallon tank I wonder???? LoL Hmmm soooo many decision


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone Kept Celebes Half Beak (Nomorphamphus liemi) before?????


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Or what about the Red-fin halfbeak (Nomorhamphus ebrardtii). Has anyone kept these?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oooh, no idea about the care of those, but that _WOULD_ be a neat critter to have!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha. Sorry I'm not much help with the killifish. I just know that they are pretty (just check out this beauty PFK advent calendar: Blue lyretail killifish). If you're still interested in them, I can put you in touch with someone who knows about them and breeds them (in Australia). 

Halfbeaks are neat. I think Olympia was going to add some to her 20 gal tank. I'd ask her about them.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I have both Scarlet Badis and Shell Dwelling Cichlids 


The badis are nice, but shy. Apparently picky eaters though I just got mine so I cant say for sure based on personal experience.
Its also incredibly hard to find females.


The shellies are fantastic but only occupy the bottom 6 inches of the tank which makes your tank look very empty D:


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I think all those fish would he neat to have and will eventually figure out what to add to this tank LoL

Izzy that would he great if you could hook me up with someone who knows about Killifish! I have always liked them but have no clue about them. If this person is in Australia will they know about Killifish that I could get here?????


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy to help!  She might know about the NA native killifish, but I think her area of expertise is more like the gorgeous tropical killies. Either way, I'm sure she knows more than I do!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I was just reading over this since thekoimaiden linked me. 

I am only just a sort of novice killifish owner myself, but I do have experience with breeding and keeping some of the more common species available in Australia.

Aphyosemion australe (either gold or chocolate variant), aphyosemion striatum, fundulopanchax gardneri (n'sukka, udi-berge and scheeli), epiplatys annulatus, chromaphyosemion biateniatum lagos and aphyosemion poliaki are all killifish I have owned at some point. Unfortunately, I had a bacterial infection come and wipe almost everyone out, but I am steadily trying to build my numbers back up. 

If you have any specific questions I would be happy to answer them. I keep killifish in a community tank with rainbows, blue-eyes, microrasbora kubotai, celestial pearl danios, sparkling gouramis and a very peaceful male betta, and they do fine in that setting. My bigger killifish does try and fit all new tankmates in his mouth, but once he realises they are not food he leaves them be.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I love Killifish and would love to have some BUT here's my problem. I think my water is too hard! It runs about 10-12 GH (can't remember the number will have to test it tomorrow and see again). Is there any you know of that can live in that?? Oh and my PH is 7.4.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you have your carbonate hardness (KH) results? That is the buffering capacity of your water and will indicate how easy it is going to soften your water through means such as peat. 

If you have a fairly low - moderate carbonate hardness, you would have more success with gradually lowering your pH by running a stocking full of peat moss in your filter. Things such as lots of wood and IAL are also going to help. However, if you have a high KH it is going to be a lot more difficult to bring your pH down. 

With that said, you could try and just get some generic aquarium strain gardneri. They tend to be pretty tough, and will probably do fine in moderately hard water, you just might not be able to get them to breed.

Another flashy fish that does well in harder water is celebes rainbowfish. Not sure if anyone has recommended them yet, but they are quite a stunning fish in person.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

KH is around the same as the GH if memory serves me right it was 12. So yeah high enough to be a pain to get it to drop. Rainbow fish have been mentioned (Jes yes I know you said so already) have never really liked the look of them but Ohhhh those Celebes are pretty!!! Looks like they would do great in my water too!! Will have to look into those some more! Thanks Littlebettafish! LoL you have anymore ideas??????


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You could try pseudomugil tenellus (delicate blue-eye), furcatus (forktail blue-eye), connieae or possibly gertrudae (spotted blue-eye) in your tank as well. Furcatus and connieae do best in harder water, but tenellus and gertrudae can live comfortably in a wide range of pH values. 

I have several species of blue-eyes and they are very curious, friendly little fish. Mine all swarm my hand whenever I stick it in the tank, and if you put a spawning mop in your tank you may be able to collect some eggs to hatch out.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Awee!!!! The pseudomugil tenellus look like gorgeous fish! That's it gotta have some!! Well they do Ok with Celebes rainbows? If not what other species would go good with them? Also what part of the water column do these fish stay in?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah tenellus are nice. I will have to get some photos of my motley crew up haha. My blue-eyes seem to hang out at all levels of the tank. They tend to be middle- upper level swimmers but as I have a leaf litter on the bottom of my tank they will spend time down there picking through looking for food. 

Males spar amongst themselves but that is about the extent of aggression you will see. I haven't kept celebes but I haven't heard anything about them being aggressive. Probably the worst you would see out of them would be the males sparring and displaying. 

I would recommend a few more females to males, as the males of my blue-eyes tend to be a bit amorous in their advances and can sometimes run the females ragged.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

So in your opinion how many would you get total for a 55 gallon. Also would ratio need to be something like 3f to 1m?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are not big and I am not sure what else you are stocking with, but I have a group of around 20 odd (probably more) mixed blue-eyes, and they do fine in a 46x46x46cm tank which is only 25 gallons. This is on top of the other rainbows and fish I keep in there as well. 

You could probably fit a school of 15-20 individuals in a 55 gallon tank. 2-3f per male sounds like a good ratio. If your tank is densely planted you may even find fry crop up every now and then.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

This tank is stocked now with Angelfish that are fixing to find a new home due to aggressive towards each other. So it will be an empty tank.

I was trying to find a place online for the pseudomugil tenellus and am coming up short!!!! This maybe a problem. Need to go to my LFS tomorrow and see what they can do!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for everything Littlebettafish!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No problems. Maybe if you are desperate see if there is a Australian and New Guinea rainbow fish club in your state and they might be able to point you in the right direction. It's a bit easier here for me to source them they are a native here. 

Wetspot on Aquabid seems to get in some rarer species so you could try shooting them off an email if you can't find them anywhere else.

Always seems to happen to me. Australia is very stringent on what species can and can't be imported and so all the fish I really really love I cannot seem to find here. I wish I was into more popular fish like guppies and goldfish haha.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Ooooh! Those are stunning! I hope you can find what you're looking for - that'll be a gorgeous tank for sure! I second the recommendation for The Wet Spot Tropical fish - they're an awesome store in Oregon, and where I got my JellyBean Tetra from. They have a TON of hard-to-find and wild-caught fish, and my experience with them has been nothing but stellar. I've also seen reviews and heard from other customers who highly recommend them. Check their website - their stocking list changes and is updated weekly 

If you can't find the Blue-eyes Celebs are actually fairly common, I'm betting that your LFS can order them if they don't have them already 

Good luck, man!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

They don't have them  I will have to check back later the do haw the Celebes rainbows though.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not surprised to hear that you came back with this news, but rainbows are just as gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see you get this tank together. It's going to be really cool. . .


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I might work on transfer everything over this weekend if I manage to get a day off. I also plan on calling my LFS when they open to see what he can get. He doesn't open the store till 3pm cause he has another job and has the store as more of a hobby. I might run up instead dunno LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohhhh just remembered another fish store that's about a hour or so away from me that had Rainbows that I had never seen before at the time. I can't remember what they were called now but remember the stores name. I might try them as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Ooooh!!! This is getting exciting! I can't wait to see what you come up with to put in there - and how you rock the whole tank. What are the chances that you really WILL get a day off this weekend!?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> Ooooh!!! This is getting exciting! I can't wait to see what you come up with to put in there - and how you rock the whole tank. What are the chances that you really WILL get a day off this weekend!?


Jes probably slim to none! LoL Right now our schedule is showing no production for Sunday Sooo am crossing my fingers it doesn't change!!

I went by the LFS to see bout the Delicate Blue-eyes and the one supplier they use doesn't have them!! The worker said he would talk to the owner cause they are about to start using new suppliers. Soo they are suppose to call me and let me know. They did have 1 Celebes Rainbow there but only one little fish. They wanted $9 for it!! :shock:
I also checked on Celebes Halfbeaks and the supplier was out of them.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I am really wanting to get this tank together!!! I _MIGHT_ and this a big might try to swap things over tomorrow if I can manage to get up in time! LoL


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

heehee. . . don't forget patience!!! Sometimes it_ IS_ best to wait. Even though it suuuuuuucks!!! Good luck! Can't wait to see how it all comes out!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

The one downside to the background is that I have to remove the top brace of the tank to get it inside the tank. So the rim has to be resealed which isn't a big deal but needs to be dry before I can fill the tank up with water or else the background will float up and push the rim off. This has been my hold up and why I haven't done the swap yet.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> heehee. . . don't forget patience!!! Sometimes it_ IS_ best to wait. Even though it suuuuuuucks!!! Good luck! Can't wait to see how it all comes out!


Yes I know, Patience. Something I am not very good at LoL With that said not going to be able to swap things tomorrow nit because of patience but wife has Doctors appointment when she wakes up and I have to be at moms house when I get up. Yes its 6 am and I still haven't been to bed yet. Going to be a 4-5 hour nap for me tonite yeah!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know how you survive! Yeah, I fail at sleeping too - but at least, when I DO sleep, it's at the right time of day! Well, hopefully you manage to swing a Sunday afternoon off and can pull things together then.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> I don't know how you survive! Yeah, I fail at sleeping too - but at least, when I DO sleep, it's at the right time of day! Well, hopefully you manage to swing a Sunday afternoon off and can pull things together then.


Right time of the day??? Is there such a time?? LoL

The way things are going at work its looking there will be production on Sunday. As 2 of the lines are a full day behind due to mechanical problems. Sooo :frustrated:
Which means I will probably be there.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*sigh*

On the BRIGHT side, this gives you a little bit more time to be FORCED into being patient, and research your options - or FIND the fish that you want! So yay!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes this is true Jes


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got done removing the top rim off my tank. Holy Crap that was harder then I thought!!!!!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha! I _BET_! I 've never had to do anything like that before. . . Well, one step closer! Huzzah!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well don't LoL its not easy, but sure does breaks easily!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well its done. I got the background into my other tank. It planted and ready to go for the most part. I have my fish in other tanks till morning just to see what the background is going to do. I fought with to get it to stay where it is now. It wants to float and I didn't to silicon it to the back of the tank on purpose. Easy removal just in case you are wondering. Its not what I envisioned but I guess it will have to work for now.:roll: I really need some floating plants as I have none. I was using my jungle vallisneria as cover but got rid of most of it due to algae issue on them. Really wanting some water sprite or Dwarf water lettuce. 
Its 5:30am and I just got done with it and cleaning up that was almost a 12 hour ordeal. I am tired and really got to get some sleep. I might show some pics of it later but as for right now just try and imagine what it could look like if you want. :roll: Sorry just disappointed in it and myself. Spent a lot of time and money just for it not to turn out the way I was excepting or hoping.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yikes! What an affair, neh? Chin up! I've never done anything like this, either - and now, if I ever do, I'll have a _MUCH_ better idea of what to expect!!! 

Okay, here's a random idea - and I have NO idea if it would even work, but. . . how THICK is it? Is it possible for you to drill a few holes in the bottom or back of it, and silicone some stones into them? Even if it were aquarium gravel, it would make it sink and stay in place better. Don't know if it would work. It *LOOKS* thick enough in the picture, but. . .OR it might be easier to just silicone some stones to the bottom of it to give it weight, but make sure that the substrate will cover that spot?

Sorry, just trying to think of what could work. . . hope this morning brings good news!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Jes but it stayed in place over night. So I think I got where its nit going to move. 
When I was testing it in my mock up tank I knew then that it floated and knew I really should have siliconed it to the back of the tank but didn't want to be stuck with it in the tank forever. Drilling holes in it would be tough as it is 2" thick not to mention it would have to be resealed. Though to be honest I didn't think about doing that!! LoL
If I ever make another one I will make sure to add rocks to weight it down.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

On the bright side wife and kid let me sleep till well now. Just got up LoL


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

a couple of pics


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks so NEAT!!! I like it!!! Huzzah on sleeping in, and glad that it decided to play nice and stay where it was put!!! I can't wait to see it when it's all done with fishies!!! Very cool idea. . .


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> That looks so NEAT!!! I like it!!! Huzzah on sleeping in, and glad that it decided to play nice and stay where it was put!!! I can't wait to see it when it's all done with fishies!!! Very cool idea. . .


Thats kind of you to say but still think its not right.
My wife loves it but she loves all the setups I have had in the past LoL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Its missing something and I JUST don't know what it is. Maybe when I get some floating plants it will look "better" I don't know any ideas???????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I still need to put some leaf litter on the buttom. Have to go collect some leaves. Which is just a matter of walking out the door of my house. I have tons of Oak leaves in my front yard. LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

it needs some rocks in a similar color to the wall, I think. . . that and more plants, but they'll fill in. Floaters will help with the shade, but in general, once a everything is 'softened' with algae, I bet you'll think it looks better. *I* like it  I always have a hard time getting used to any huge changes in my tanks, give it a week! Leaf litter is awesome! I have oaks, too - and I can't WAIT to try that in my tank.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

all the rocks I have..... :-?


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

That background is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I know you don't really need to increase hardness, lol, but my LFS used to have some white lava rock that really looks a LOT like your backround. If you could get ahold of a piece or two just to. . . kind of bring the backround into the tank, kind of, it'd work.

EITHER WAY? It looks really COOL! I like it loads, and it does match the sand 

ETA: I don't know if the colors are showing true, though. It looks like a very light, almost white, grey on the photos


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

It is the "darkest" playsand I can get in my area 
Its a little tannish with black specs in it. Its actually the same sand I used on the background but the epoxy darken it up some. Wish the sand on the bottom was closer to that color! 

I will look around to see about some other rocks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

That looks exceptional!!
The only thing I could suggest would be to tuck some Java Moss or similar into some of the nooks and crannies so that it doesn't look quite so barren, a mudbank like that would have plants growing on it somewhere.
Stellar work, can't wait to see it with fish in it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I do have Java moss and Anubias there. I do agree it need some more plants on the wall. I have some more Java moss I can put on there but attaching the Anubias is not going to happen unless I glue them. So with that said I have heard ppl using Superglue before. How does that work anybody know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

So been reading on super glue and most ppl say its fine just use the gel. Thinking I might go pick some up tomorrow and maybe a few more anubias and attach them to the background .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ches makes a good point. Once it gets softened with algae it will look really natural. When my pond was put in, the contractor used a steel gray, fish-safe foam. For those first few months, it stood out horribly and was really an eyesore. But once I pulled the net off in the spring, I couldn't see it anymore. It had grown over with algae and looked completely natural. Now I dare you to find it in my pictures! ;-)

I really like it. I think maybe a large piece of driftwood in the middle will bring it all together.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I do have another piece of driftwood. Though not sure if it would fit??? It pretty big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

If I have time I might go and look through some driftwood tomorrow. The sad thing is though I can only get mopani wood in my area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Mopani IS pretty, but I've read it's one of the more dangerous to use in a tank 

John, _WHATEVER_ you do, this tank is going to be awesome when all is said and done I don't believe you CAN do a tank that wasn't! *I* for one am very excited to see the completed project! Can't wait to see what you come back with tomorrow!!!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mopani would does look nice. In fact the piece on the left in my tank is mopani wood. The other piece I have is too. I had others but had to get rid of them as I could never get them to stop producing fungus. That's the bad part of mopani wood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, I've read some really horrifying stories about it! I had ONE piece of my Manzanita that started to get a funky fungusy yug on it. I took it out of the tank, and let it dry thoroughly in the sunshine. THEN I sprayed the heck out of it with pure hydrogen peroxide - it bubbled like you wouldn't believe! Boiled it, let it dry in the sun again, and tried peroxide again - no more bubbles! Boiled it ONE MORE TIME to get rid of as much peroxide residue as possible (in small amounts it's okay in the tank), and put it back into the tank. That was MONTHS ago, and I never saw another bloom. . . I don't know if I just got lukcy, or if I actually did something right - but it worked!!! I'm still scared of Mopani though, lol!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never used peroxide on wood but that's a thought to remember the next time I have issues.
I generally boil the crap out of the wood ans use a steel wire brush to scrap it with. Sometime it works sometimes not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah - I did THAT too!  

Either way . . . your backround looks amazing! I'm proud of you! Have you settled on a fish yet, lol?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

No, I need to go back to the LFS as I forgot the name of their supplier. LOL I was looking at Threadfin rainbows the other day. Those are pretty fish too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I am also guessing they can't get the Delicate Blue-eyes since they haven't called me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I had NO luck finding anything today. I only had time to go to go to one store and they had a bunch of nothing! 

On a sad note I lost one of my Angels durning the swap as it got stuck between the wall and the heater.
Poor light guy!! THEN I woke up to another Angel that got stuck between a piece of wood and the background. I don't know how he managed to wedge hisself in there but when I got him out he wouldn't swim and was floating upside down! He is still alive and I have him in QT but don't know if he will make it!! So I thinking this swap was a BAD idea!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Threadfin Bows are gorgeous, too - I'm pretty much in love with ALL rainbows, lol! Can't wait to see what you end up with! You could also get a couple of larger fish instead of a shoal, that'd be gorgeous, too. . . there are loads of options there!!! I don't think you really can go wrong here, hon!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

D: Oh no!!! I'm sorry so much has gone wrong in this switch. I hope you can at least find some rainbows!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh man, I missed that post - guess I was replying as you were posting. I'm SO sorry to hear about the poor angels *cries* I'm so sorry that you're going through this! Hope that angel pulls through . . . no more drama. . .


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

No drama indeed!! It sucks cause I have had these angels since they were about the size of a quarter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got home from work and checked on my poor Lil fish and he is still alive! He is actually swimming around right side up. Soo keeping must fingers crossed that he'll be alright. Will see how he is when I wake up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhhh, thank goodness!!! I really hope he pulls through this one. . .


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

*Crying*

I woke up this morning and saw the lights on in my tank and walk over there to see two of my fish laying on the bottom of the tank and the other one is gasping at the surface for air. So I look around the tank and noticed a white fungus on the roots. I SEALED everything TWICE. The epoxy must have got broken on the roots when I was moving it from tank to tank. This only thing I can think of cause I had it in the other tank for days and never saw anything!!!!! So I killed my fish! *cries*
The one last night is doing better today though. 

I have all the fish a tote that I use for QT. The next chance I get I am going to have to figure out how to get the that $&%$# background out of the tank!!!! :-(
I dunno what to do now or where to go from here. :-(


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Petco has their tank sale going on so I think tomorrow I will have to go up there and a new 55 I guess and transfer everything I can. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow. . . what a terrible thing to wake up to *hugs* I'm so sorry. . . *cries*


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:-( I'm soo sorry! That is a terrible thing to find in the morning! I hope your angels can pull through.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

3 out of the 4 died. not sure how long the other will last. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:-( We're rooting for that last little guy. Was he the one that got stuck?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah
He was the only one that was moving a lltttle when I left for work. The others were breathing when I put them in QT but I couldn't tell when I left for work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Going to check on them when I get home tonight around 4am. Will post an update then and decide were to go from there. At this point part of me just wants to give up entirely. The other half (a small part) says I can't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*sigh* That's a tough call - and one that only you can make, of course. . . I really hope the fish pull through  How old were/are they? Poor little things. . .


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I had them since the first of last August. So dunno maybe a year and a couple of months old? Not sure of their age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

:-( sigh I REALLY hate that I did this!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

John. . . this is a really crappy situation, no doubt about it - and losing pets, or seeing them ill is never easy. I can imagine just how you're feeling. . . but please - _try_ not to beat yourself up over this, you're going through enough right now _without_ adding to it! You _did_ the research, used the right materials, created an amazing work of art, sealed it _twice_. . . it _should_ have been fine. I'm so sad for you, but. . .it was an _accident!_ You take great care of your fish - you'd_ never_ have put a fish in that tank if you'd had_ ANY_ suspicion that they would come to harm. *hugs* I'm so sad for you


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ches said it much better than I could have. Everyone makes mistakes. I've lost fish to them, too. And I still feel terrible about it, but it just makes me want to do that much better with my future fish.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Jes, and Izzy Thanks for the kind words! I still really hate it and don't know where to go from here as I have nothing to set back up the tank. When I put the background in I had to get rid of some plants and I threw away alot of my driftwood because I noticed it had fungus on them when I took them out of the tank. So I have 2 pieces of well actually 3 pieces of dw. The only plants I have are what you see in the tank now. 4 jungle vallisneria, 2 crypts, and 5 anubias and some Java moss. I got some floating plants coming next week (maybe). I just don't know if I can get enough stuff to stock the tank with the prices of the fish I want too. So I am really just torn! I think I just need to give it a few days and think about how to recover from this! 
The MAJOR problem is getting the background back out with how I had to reseal the rim. If I can get it off with out breaking it. Then I will be fine but if I break it well I dunno. I can get a new 55 for about $60 but then I can't get anything other the fish. See my problem now. I also don't know when my next day off is going to be to even attempt this either. Maybe next weekend??? That's a big maybe too with me working So much maybe its not a good time to be keeping fish as I have so little time to take of them. There had already been a couple of time where I couldnt do my weekly water changes so they had to go for 2 weeks without it. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*sigh* Nothing can ever be simple, neh? I think you hit the nail on the head - there is no harm that can come from taking a few days to consider your options, and decide where you_ WANT _to go from here. You have a lot to figure out, as well as some grieving to do. . . *hugs*


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I have one lone survivor in with my dwarf puffer. Yes I know not a good combination but its the only other tank I have setup. He is hiding and won't come out. Here in a little while I am going to try and get him to eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

So he came out from hiding and is eating!!!!! YaY!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

HOORAY! Wonderful news!!! I hope he continues to do well, poor little thing!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes it is good news!! So happy I could save at least one!

Now the question is; What to do with a grown Angelfish who lost his tank mates??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I also have some ideas on how to fix the background. I am not ready to give.up on it just yet! Its just to awesome to destory! Its going to be time consuming so not sure when I will be able to fix it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

So glad to hear the survivor is doing well!!! :-D I'm also happy to hear the spunk back in your tone. 

As far as what to do with a grown angelfish... I'm not really too sure. Can they be kept singly?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I dunno thinking they are suppose to be kept in groups?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

